# Planning SD Pheasant Hunt



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm planning a first-ever pilgrimage to South Dakota this fall with my brothers to see what the pheasant capitol of the world is like. Any advice or help you can give me would be much appreciated. Feel free to PM if you want.

We have lodging secured near Clark for three nights, but we're looking for a hotel/motel or whatever we can find for the other night or two we'll be there. Any suggestions?

Of course, we'll have a map of the public and WIA areas. Will that be enough? Are private landowners willing to let you on with a simple knock on the door, or do they expect trespass fees/advance reservations?

Thanks.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

The way you're doing it is the right way. Some landowners will let you hunt, some will charge you, others will run you off with a gun...

I will say this one thing, don't go if you don't have a good dog.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, Tex. I have two good dogs and that's a major motivator for the trip.

Any suggestions on a place to stay?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SureShot said:


> Thanks, Tex. I have two good dogs and that's a major motivator for the trip.
> 
> Any suggestions on a place to stay?


Just find a town with a motel and make reservations NOW or you might not get a room. They fill up quick around hunting season. I usually map out the walk-in areas first and then find a "central" town to stay in.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

> Any advice or help you can give me would be much appreciated.


Take me with you.


----------



## neckcollar (Dec 30, 2007)

I have a little advise, depending on what side of the river you hunt will determine your start time. On the west side you can hunt at 10:00 on the east side I am pretty sure its noon. We hunted the west side and did really good around timberlakes and farther west. Lots of sharpies too. I would suggest to get a turkey tag, most the farmers dont like them and will point you in the right direction. Also, beer is your best friend in small towns, I cant count how many times bud light got us permission on property. I would also suggest picking up a waterfowl permit, lots of potholes and streams that hold big greenheads. I have lots of maps and walkin grounds available if you need them. I will be going again in october, let me know when you plan on leaving


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> > Any advice or help you can give me would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> Take me with you.


idiot, if they take you, then take me with you, ok?


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

> I would also suggest picking up a waterfowl permit, lots of potholes and streams that hold big greenheads.


Ahhhhh-
Waterfowl is draw only for non-residents in SD  Good luck drawing a permit!


----------



## bnatt (Sep 17, 2007)

You will be very surprised at the vastness of the country out there. If you don't get permission on a certain piece of ground, don't get discouraged because you can drive 1/4 mile and find another piece of land with just as many birds if not more. There are so many birds out there that you can literally hunt the area all week. All else fails you can hunt WIA's and also if you get desperate you can hunt 30 feet on each side of the road.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > > Any advice or help you can give me would be much appreciated.
> ...


I will take both of you.....You pay all the gas.  I don't need to take the short, old, bald guy anymore, I have my own dog! :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Keep it up Trol boy.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler (Oct 29, 2007)

I hear ya North Slope, no more short bald guys and oh yeah old to!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Anaconda Pintler said:


> I hear ya North Slope, no more short bald guys and oh yeah old to!


The worst part was watching him walk around in his ****** tighties every morning, not a good way to start the day off. -)O(-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

north slope said:


> [quote="Anaconda Pintler":1649hvf9]I hear ya North Slope, no more short bald guys and oh yeah old to!


The worst part was watching him walk around in his ****** tighties every morning, not a good way to start the day off. -)O(-[/quote:1649hvf9]

Ya, worn out, see-thru Jesus Jammies are MUCH more attractive. :roll: _/O


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> [quote="north slope":1fxlpz4q][quote="Anaconda Pintler":1fxlpz4q]I hear ya North Slope, no more short bald guys and oh yeah old to!


The worst part was watching him walk around in his ****** tighties every morning, not a good way to start the day off. -)O(-[/quote:1fxlpz4q]

Ya, worn out, see-thru Jesus Jammies are MUCH more attractive. :roll: _/O[/quote:1fxlpz4q]They are not worn out they are Holy.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

I sleep naked... :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> I sleep naked... :wink:


I know... :wink:


----------

